# [libbonobou][Report post-it lib-png]  Probléme a l'upgrade

## zuthos

Bonjour, j'essaye de faire un upgrade, et ce dernier échoue lamentablement.

J'ai essayé de supprimer le package en question, puis de faire un

# emerge -uavDN world

Toutefois, emerge essaye d' installer libbonoboui.

Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire.

Voici la fin du fichier de log

```

<snip>

libtool: link: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/glade-bonobo.o   -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.3/work/libbonoboui-2.24.3/bonobo/.libs -Wl,--as-needed ../bonobo/.libs/libbonoboui-2.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libSM.so -luuid /usr/lib/libICE.so /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.so /usr/lib/libgailutil.so /usr/lib/libXi.so /usr/lib/libXrandr.so /usr/lib/libXcursor.so /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so /usr/lib/libXext.so /usr/lib/libXdamage.so /usr/lib/libXfixes.so /usr/lib/libart_lgpl_2.so /usr/lib/libgnome-2.so /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so -lssl -lcrypto -lutil /usr/lib/libpopt.so /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.so /usr/lib/libbonobo-activation.so /usr/lib/libORBitCosNaming-2.so /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so /usr/lib/libglade-2.0.so -lpng12 /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libxml2.so /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so -lresolv /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so /usr/lib/libpng14.so /usr/lib/libxcb-render-util.so /usr/lib/libxcb-render.so /usr/lib/libXrender.so /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libxcb.so /usr/lib/libXau.so /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so -lm /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lz /usr/lib/libexpat.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread -lrt /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so  -march=i686 -Wl,-O1 -pthread   -pthread -Wl,-soname -Wl,libbonobo.so -o .libs/libbonobo.so

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lpng12

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [libbonobo.la] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.3/work/libbonoboui-2.24.3/glade »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.3/work/libbonoboui-2.24.3 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.3 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   compile failure

```

D'après ce que je comprend, il ne trouve pas -lpng12.Last edited by zuthos on Sat Sep 11, 2010 5:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Regarde le sujet en post-it concernant libpng, la mise à jour sera un peu longue mais tout ira bien  :Wink: 

----------

## zuthos

Merci,

Le post-it devait être trop gros pour que je ne le voie pas   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xaviermiller

non, je ne pense pas.

Idéalement, il faut lire les messages produits par portage, il y en a eu un pour la mise à jour de libpng.

En ignorant ces messages ("please do trucmuche-ci and trucmuche-là), on arrive à des "effets de bords" comme celui que tu as rencontré.

Donc, installe-toi un lecteur de messages portage (comme elogv en console, ou elogviewer) et ajouter à /etc/make.conf

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="echo save"
```

----------

